# BMW 850 Ci - Mein Name ist Motzen



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi everyone!

So this is "Motzen" . "Motzen" means "to groan, gripe" in English... He got his name when my customer and now friend, Jason, picked him up in Switzerland (if I remember correctly). He had wanted one of these cars for some time and after a long time searching finally found one to call his P&J. In the beginning, Motz had a few problems with him and Jason said that every time he turned on the car, lights would flash, buzzers would sound, things would creak, etc. hence the name "Motzen" . After a lot of TLC, some mods, this, that and a new paint job Motz was is tip top shape... less the paint. It was one of "those" paint jobs that we're all too familiar with. The ones where the body shop just sort of go through the motions and do the job "well enough" to pass when handing the keys back.

This one loads of orange peel, plenty of wet-sanding marks, etc. but surprisingly no fish eyes. Also, they did a right sod job on the bumpers and didn't bother to sand or properly prep the surface before spraying, which led to flaking of the new paint. It's a shame that whoever resprayed this car didn't have enough respect for it to do it properly... this car is an icon IMO. So, meet Motz!

The engine before >>



















After cleaning with Wolf's WT-2N exterior APC and dressing with WO-1N dressing




























On to the paint. I was working with some pretty hard water here... you can see the streaks on the paint in this picture... and lots of swirls .














































Some of the wet-sanding marks that I've mentioned










Some deep RIDS



















The tail lights were in pretty bad shape. I hit them with Wolf's WP-6S and a cutting pad, followed by WP-1N and a finishing pad.










The results.










After polishing the boot with Wolf's WP-6H and a wool pad, followed by WP-1N and a finishing pad. Still some remnants of the RIDS, but much better.



















The number plate before...










After a few passes with Wolf's WP-3N










For the panels with heavy OP I broke out my old, trusty Auto Magic XP Compound... a non-diminishing compound that will rip through orange peel like it's a wet paper bag. I didn't get any pics of the OP, because I left my camera at home on the first day, but it was pretty bad. I cut through the OP taking off about 10 microns (didn't want to go deeper than that), then cleared that up with a wool pad and Wolf's WP-6H and a wool pad, followed by Wolf's WP-1N and a finishing pad. Here's the results before LSP and interior cleaning >>





































Although the exterior of this car was quite a bit of work, the inside proved just as challenging.
































































Mmmm, fingernail 














































OK time to shuck the seats!



















The carpets were cleaned with Wolf's WT-1N interior APC 1:10










Those stains were pretty nasty and didn't come out 100% but they look much better now.










Some melted Crayons in the back ashtrays...










After lots of patience...










After cleaning the dash, leather and plastics with Wolf's WT-1N interior APC, all of the plastics were treated with Wolf's WE-1N interior dressing. To get into the cracks, I sprayed a little dressing on to a detail brush and worked it in.



















Some dead skin on the shifter...










Handled...










The interior after being cleaned and dressed and after Wolf's WL-1N was applied to the leather.























































Cleaned, but the continuous supply of dust made sure it didn't look clean for long... 





































Some treats from the seats 










We also removed the front headlamp glasses so they could be cleaned. Completely dull in this picture...










And after...










The rims were cleaned with Wolf's WF-1P wheel cleaner, followed by WF-1NT nano wheel cleaner (still dirty here).










Enjoy the afters!













































































































Thanks for reading and to all the Playboy subscribers, thanks for "reading"! And BTW, this car sounds absolutely delectable... A very fine piece of German engineering it is!

- Jesse O'Connor


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

WOW! What a beast from the past! Love these cars!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Stunning transformation - man these cars are nice - very ltd too. Nice to see when they are like this - proper head turner - :O)


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Those 850's are amazing cars. Very nice transformation.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice turnaround :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Cracking workmanship :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic Jesse :thumb:

That interior was a right mess :wall:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Fantastic Jesse :thumb:
> 
> That interior was a right mess :wall:


Thanks buddy! After the cleaning we put a ban on the consumption of food and candy in the car... wonder if it stuck?


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

great work Mate


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Incredible. Very good result.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Great work!, Love the old 8er, never seen that bonnet before though.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

uberbmw said:


> Great work!, Love the old 8er, never seen that bonnet before though.


Thanks m8! Yeah it's a custom bonnet... he had that a a few other things made custom on it. Actually IIRC it's the original bonnet that was modded. I'll haveto ask Jason.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I love the 8's! You made a cracker out of this one too!

Just a heads up, you've blanked some of the number plate but the first couple of afters are still showing it :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice thorough job and write up Jesse. I did one of these last year and it nearly caused me to lose the will to live!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome work Jesse :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Motzen*

Not anymore, beautiful work there Jesse, stunning and bought back to life in style :thumb:

#gorgeous car and great detail. :wave:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another top job Jesse :thumb:

The paint and interior were a real mess but you made the car look like new again !

You seem to get all the challenging one's lately 

Mario


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Great job on a lovely car Jesse :thumb:

Nice of the dude to leave you a wee fingernail to chew on while you work :doublesho:lol:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Brilliant write up and detail.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Another top job by the wolf man :thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely car... certainly a blast from the past and much fitter following your work :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

R32rob said:


> I love the 8's! You made a cracker out of this one too!
> 
> Just a heads up, you've blanked some of the number plate but the first couple of afters are still showing it :thumb:


Thanks buddy, got it handled now!



Eurogloss said:


> Another top job Jesse :thumb:
> 
> The paint and interior were a real mess but you made the car look like new again !
> 
> ...


Thanks Mario! Yeah I was getting a bit bored doing all those new Ferraris !



wee_green_mini said:


> Great job on a lovely car Jesse :thumb:
> 
> Nice of the dude to leave you a wee fingernail to chew on while you work :doublesho:lol:


Thanks mate! Yeah I admit it, I gave it a nibble or two :lol:!


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Left hand drive with an english plate, bought from switzerland :doublesho No wonder the beast was in that condition. Good to see you brought it back to its former glory. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work! Hoping to do my mates dad 8 Series at some point soon


----------



## the alchemist (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, time for me to chime in - the BMW in this thread is mine and just to prove I'm not bragging I attach the time honoured pic with custard powder proof below.
A huge vote of thanks to Jesse for transforming my car from a nice car to a fantastic looking one. There's still some jobs to do - the wheels on the car in Jesse's pics look a bit naff, they are the 17" wheels that came with the car when I bought it, they are BBS "RSII" style, I have another set of the same wheels but in 18" form which I have had fully refurbished by BBS, they will be going on the car soon together with a set of Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta's - I also have brand new centre caps for the wheels in black (BBS genuine ones).

Some other info on this car, I originally bought it in Switzerland in 2007 when I was living there and then imported it into the UK. It's a 1997 car, to be precise it's a 850Ci with the later 5.4l V12 M73 engine - in this form the car was only ever made in LHD and was never sold in the UK. I have done some modifications, it has Eibach springs all round with Billstein shock absorbers, I had a Quaife ATB fitted a year or so back, the front spoiler and rear diffusor are Racing Dynamics replicas, the exhaust (rear sections from centre resonator backwards) are custom made in stainless and sound fantastic.

The car is used mainly as a daily driver and with two small children you can appreciate how much junk accumulates, especially when using the car on lon journeys.



ads2k said:


> Fantastic Jesse :thumb:
> 
> That interior was a right mess :wall:


Yep, that's the trouble with two small kids 



Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Thanks buddy! After the cleaning we put a ban on the consumption of food and candy in the car... wonder if it stuck?


So far so good....


uberbmw said:


> Great work!, Love the old 8er, never seen that bonnet before though.


It's a specially made Alpina replica, it's not fibreglass, it's made from a standard steel bonnet that was then modified with the addition of the shark's gills and NACA duct.



wee_green_mini said:


> Great job on a lovely car Jesse :thumb:
> 
> Nice of the dude to leave you a wee fingernail to chew on while you work :doublesho:lol:


Not my fingernail, no idea where that came from.



declanswan said:


> Left hand drive with an english plate, bought from switzerland :doublesho No wonder the beast was in that condition. Good to see you brought it back to its former glory. :thumb::thumb:


Not sure what you mean there, I bought the car in Switzerland and imported it into the UK, it was originally sold in Switzerland and as pointed out above, this particular version of the 8 series was only ever made in LHD.

So, proof of ownership pic:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done and cool write up as always!


----------



## spooks (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice work as ever Jesse


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

The phone the BMW car phone... Back then £1 a minute all calls!!

Love it great car great job!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Good job Mr Wolf


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Top job on the interior, was horrible before.

the whole car looks years younger now…:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice work indeed

The polish used for the OP what method did you use for correcting with it,

thank's


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW!!!! cracking job there fella on wot many say is a modern classic would really love to own one of these but the way petrol prices are going dont think it will happen 
steve


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

the alchemist said:


> Well, time for me to chime in - the BMW in this thread is mine and just to prove I'm not bragging I attach the time honoured pic with custard powder proof below.
> A huge vote of thanks to Jesse for transforming my car from a nice car to a fantastic looking one. There's still some jobs to do - the wheels on the car in Jesse's pics look a bit naff, they are the 17" wheels that came with the car when I bought it, they are BBS "RSII" style, I have another set of the same wheels but in 18" form which I have had fully refurbished by BBS, they will be going on the car soon together with a set of Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta's - I also have brand new centre caps for the wheels in black (BBS genuine ones).
> 
> Some other info on this car, I originally bought it in Switzerland in 2007 when I was living there and then imported it into the UK. It's a 1997 car, to be precise it's a 850Ci with the later 5.4l V12 M73 engine - in this form the car was only ever made in LHD and was never sold in the UK. I have done some modifications, it has Eibach springs all round with Billstein shock absorbers, I had a Quaife ATB fitted a year or so back, the front spoiler and rear diffusor are Racing Dynamics replicas, the exhaust (rear sections from centre resonator backwards) are custom made in stainless and sound fantastic.
> ...


Thanks Jason, we'll freshen him up in the Spring !



paulmc08 said:


> Very nice work indeed
> 
> The polish used for the OP what method did you use for correcting with it,
> 
> thank's


Thanks mate! I used a wool pad and a non-diminishing abrasive. You have to take it a little slow with this combo because it really does rip through the paint quickly. I'd say about 1,500 RPM is about all you need. Start off slow and monitor the cut! You'll see the OP disappearing just like as if you were wet-sanding. Spray a little water on the pad to reactivate the polish :thumb:.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Crikey what a decent job you've done there on the BMW.

That's a cracking car, and well worth looking after, I guess its a rare one? 

I thoroughly enjoyed reading that, and seeing how you transformed it :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work on a fantastic car Jesse :thumb:

A friend of mine has an 8, just been resprayed but glad to say it's in very good ocndition


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Top work Jesse


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Great work Jesse. Looks like a totally different car. I bet the work on the interior is particularly satisfying. 

Jason, like the Pistonheads custard test.  

Matt


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Cracking work Jesse, a huge improvement on the old girl! That interior was a bit of a state before - great attention to detail.

That Auto Magic XP Compound sounds a bit of a lethal one in the wrong hands too :lol:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Refined Detail said:


> Cracking work Jesse, a huge improvement on the old girl! That interior was a bit of a state before - great attention to detail.
> 
> That Auto Magic XP Compound sounds a bit of a lethal one in the wrong hands too :lol:


Thanks mate! Yeah that stuff is well dangerous... It'll rip right through to the metal in the blink of an eye!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

What a machine, great work, must've taken an absolute age


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Fantastic work as always. Always amazes me how bad some bodyshops are.


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

Great transformation Jesse, I must say i dont know if id say its his P&J because if it was i think there would be a little more matinence carried out by him self to not let the interior get to that stage.

I think more along the lines of "status symbol" comes to mind but i could be wrong.

Regardless great work love it.


----------



## the alchemist (Jun 9, 2007)

CNOEVO said:


> Great transformation Jesse, I must say i dont know if id say its his P&J because if it was i think there would be a little more matinence carried out by him self to not let the interior get to that stage.
> 
> I think more along the lines of "status symbol" comes to mind but i could be wrong.
> 
> Regardless great work love it.


Well, you'd be wrong  It's definitely my pride and joy and the maintenance carried out is concentrated primarily on ensuring that the mechanicals of the machine are in the best possible condition. Given that the car has now covered over 240,000 KM you'd be amazed at how well it drives. The suspension has been completely replaced, the final drive has been replaced with a Quaife ATB, the brakes are uprated, the engine remapped, gearbox control programme remapped plus plenty of other assorted bits and pieces to ensure that the car drives as well as possible.
Believe me, the interior doesn't usually get anywhere near as dirty but the fact of the matter is that in this case, Jesse was booked some time in advance and I was using the car as a daily driver with my two small children - knowing that Jesse was coming to work his magic meant that I didn't bother too much with keeping the interior cleaned up and **** and span. It's been months since Jesse did the car and theres not a sweet wrapper or a bit of dirt anywhere to be found now


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Kids and cars 

Nice car :thumb:


----------

